# lines of code zählen



## stephan (10. Jan 2005)

Hi!

Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man von einem Java-Programm die "lines of code", also die zeilen zälen lassen kann? Oder gibt es sogar so eine Funktion in Eclipse???

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2005)

Also beim JCreator ist das Standardmäßig dabei. Deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es bei Eclipse sowas bestimmt gibt (hab Eclipse noch net benutzt)


----------



## Gast (10. Jan 2005)

Meintest du nicht eher was wie LineNumberReader ? Schau dir mal die Doku dazu an. Vielleicht hab ich ja auch die Frage falsch verstanden.


----------



## mic_checker (10. Jan 2005)

Hi,
also wenn du in deinem Java Programm eine Datei einlesen möchtest und dabei wissen möchtest, wieviele Zeilen du eingelesen hast, so kannst du z.B. LineNumberReader verwenden.

Da gibt es z.B.

getLineNumber() 


greets
mic_checker


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2005)

Ach so war das gemeint ...
steh heute ein bisschen auf'm Schlauch (Urlaubsende :-()


----------



## Jockel (11. Jan 2005)

Ich glaube Hobbit hat schon das richtige verstanden...
Denn mit Lines Of Code sind eigentlich die Anzahl der Codezeilen eines gesamten Programms gemeint. Also die Anzahl aller Zeilen, aller projektzugehörigen Dateien, allerdings ohne Kommentare, Leerzeilen oder sonstige Zeilen, die keinen Code enthalten. Codezeilen halt 
Aber zur Frage... ähm... mal kurz googlen... das könnte das richtige für dich sein:
http://www.teaminabox.co.uk/downloads/metrics/
(hab's nicht ausprobiert, da ich kein eclipse verwende)


----------



## foobar (11. Jan 2005)

```
find -name "*.java" | wc -l
```


----------



## mic_checker (11. Jan 2005)

Vielleicht sollte Stephan sich mal dazu äussern....
Jetzt muss er sich nur noch für die Lösung entscheiden, die er haben will. Also entscheiden sie sich: Tor 1 oder Tor 2 

Davon abgesehen könntest du sowas mit LineNumberReader und einigen weiteren Mitteln auch selbst realisieren in Java...

edit:
@foobar: Wenn Jockel recht hat, so liefert dir dieses Kommando nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis, da er dann ja nur tatsächlich benutzte Codezeilen wünscht und halt keine Kommentare etc....Oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## stephan (12. Jan 2005)

Ich habe mich für das ERNSTL entschieden... 

Also ich benötige ein Programm, welches die lines of code, also die Programmzeilen meines Quelltextes ohne Kommentare ausgibt. Am besten wäre so was, wo man ein .jar angeben kann und die Anzahl der Programmzeilen herausbekommt.

Gruss, Stephan.


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

HÄ?

ein Jar enthält normalerweise .class Dateien, sollen da Quelltexte drin sein


----------

